# Should I do it?? Some questions



## rammerjammer (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm sure these probably get asked dozens of times on here but here they go.

Just a short background. I'm 23 and just received my bachelors in Hydrology/Water Resources. I have 3 good friends that are from there, 2 of which moved back. I wanted to ask these questions on here to get an unbiased opinion.

1) Would it be hard to get a job there? More specifically Cape Town. 

2) I have a pretty good handle on Afrikaans but am no means a master, can I get by without know it good? and would it be possible to get a job without knowing it or Xhosa or somethng like that.

3) Other than Cape Town where are the good places to live? My friends live in Bloem, Rustenburg and Centurion. I dont think Blem and Rustenburg are really where I'm looking to live. Is there like a South African version of Dallas??

4) What is the REAL truth about the crime?? My friends tell me its not as bad as people make it out to be, you just have to be very vigilant, but then you read the news (which cant always be trusted)
and its like its the end of the world.

5) Would I be able to live comfortably in a nice area? I have a fair amount of money saved up and would be able to add that on top of my expected salary. I just dont want to live in a not-so-hot area.

6) Would I be able to get a job in my field or will the affirmative action law prevent me from even getting a job??

Is this a good idea to move? I'm pretty spontanious but this would by far be the wildest thing, I just wan to do it while im young. 

I'm sure there will be more but ill leave those for now. Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

You do not need to speak or know Afrikaans. 
I would suggest a google search on the job situation.
Crime is bad in many areas, not everywhere though.
On where to live: Do you like the mountains, the ocean, wild life or what type of area do you prefer? Night life important to you?


----------

